# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  **صحح نسختك من كتاب: "روضة العقلاء" لابن حبان - تحقيق محي الدين عبد الحميد**

## أبو الفرج المنصوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه بعض الإسعافات لبعض التصحيفات والتحريفات الواقعة في كتاب : "روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء" للإمام ابن حبان البستي _رحمه الله_ بتحقيق/ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد ،،، محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة ،،، محمد حامد الفقي _رحمهم الله_ وهذه محاولة لضبط النص بالمقارنة بمخطوط نُسخ سنة 580هـ بخط نسخ رائع وواضح وجميل ومضبوط بالشكل بالكامل.
ملحوظة: لا أشير هنا إلا إلى السقط أوالتصحيف أوالتحريف أوالزيادة ، ولم ألتفت إلى الفروق والاختلافات المحتملة للصحة أو اليسيرة ، وإلا فقد يكثر ذلك جدا.
وطبعًا المحققون معذورون لأنهم لم يعتمدوا إلا على نسخة وحيدة يتيمة ، لندرة نسخ هذا الكتاب جدًا ، والنسخة التي لدي صورت من مكتبة خاصة! 
الفصل الأول
(ذكر الحث على لزوم العقل)
وصفة العاقل اللبيبجاء في ص16 ، قال: (ومنصور *بن صفر* وذويهم، ليسوا ممن أحتج بأخبارهم...)
والصواب: (ومنصور *بن شُقَير* وذويهم ،ليسوا ممن أحتج بأخبارهم...)

في نفس الصفحة ، قال: (فالعقل *به يكون* الحظ ، ويؤنس الغربة ، وينفي الفاقة...)
والصواب: (فالعقل *يمكن* الحظ ،ويؤنس الغربة ، وينفي الفاقة...)

في نفس الصفحة ، قال: (فإذا كان المرء في أول درجته *يسمى* أديبًا...)
والصواب: (فإذا كان المرء في أول درجته *سُميَّ* أديبًا...)

جاء في ص18 ، قال: (لأن قوت الأجساد المطاعم ، وقوت *العقل* الحكم)
والصواب: (لأن قوت الأجساد المطاعم ، وقوت *العقول* الحكم)

جاء في ص19 ، قال: (عن *أخراه*)
والصواب: (عن *آخرته*)

وفي نفس الصفحة ، قال: (لأن في *مجانبته* الهوى إصلاح السرائر)
والصواب: (لأن في *مجانبة* الهوى إصلاح السرائر)

جاء في ص20 ، قال: (فلا يجب للعاقل أن يغتم إذا كان معدمًا ؛ لأن *العاقل* قد يرجى له الغنى ، ولا يوثق للجاهل المكثر ببقاء ماله)
والصواب: (فلا يجب للعاقل أن يغتم إذا كان معدمًا ؛ لأن *العاقل المُقل* قد يرجى له الغنى ، ولا يوثق للجاهل المكثر ببقاء ماله)

جاء في ص21 ، قال: (لأن البلايا إذا تواترت عليه أهلكت عقله ، والرخاء إذا *تواتر* عليه أبطره)
والصواب: (لأن البلايا إذا تواترت عليه أهلكت عقله ، والرخاء إذا *تتابع* عليه أبطره)

في نفس الصفحة ، قال: (أخبرنا محمد بن *الحسين* بن قتيبة بعسقلان)
والصواب: (أخبرنا محمد بن *الحسن* بن قتيبة بعسقلان)

جاء في ص22 ، قال: (ومن استحقر الإخوان *أفنى* مروءته)
والصواب: (ومن استحقر الإخوان *أكسَدَ* مروءته)

يتابع إن شاء الله...

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

جاء في ص22: (وما أنفع التجارب للمبتدي)
والصواب: (وما أنفع التجارب للمبتدي *والحال معًا*)

وفي نفس الصفحة: (ثم يجعل لنفسه *غاية* يقف عندها ؛ لأن من جاوز الغاية في كل شيء صار إلى النقص)
والصواب: (ثم يجعل لنفسه *غاية في كل شيء* يقف عندها ؛ لأن من جاوز الغاية في كل شيء صار إلى النقص)

وفي ص23: (إلا أن يغلبه الاضطرار *عليه*)
والصواب: (إلا أن يغلبه الاضطرار *إليه*)

في نفس الصفحة: (من حطام الدنيا)
والصواب: (من حطام *هذه* الدنيا)

في نفس الصفحة: (وتجعل البلادة منه *حلمًا*)
والصواب: (وتجعل البلادة منه *علمًا*) قلت: والبلادة: العيّ وهي ضد الذكاء والنفاذ ، وقد تحتمل أن تكون حلمًا أيضًا بمعنى الاستكانة والخضوع وهو نقيد التجلد كما في قول الشاعر أَلا لا تَلُمْهُ اليومَ أَنْ يَتَبَلَّدا فقد غُلِبَ المَحْزونُ أَنْ يَتَجَلَّدا ولكن الأول أقرب والله أعلم. (وانظر اللسان مادة بلد)

في نفس الصفحة: (غير حاسد للأصحاب ولا مخادع للأحباب ولا يتحرش بالأشرار ولا يبخل في الغنى ولا يشره في الفاقه ولا ينقاد للهوى ولا يجمح في الغضب ولا يمرح في الولاية ولا يتمنى مالا يجد ولا يكتنز إذا وجد ولا يدخل في دعوى ولا يشارك في مراء ولا يدلي بحجة حتى يرى قاضيا ولا يشكو الوجع إلا عند من يرجو عنده البرء ولا يمدح أحدا إلا بما فيه...)
والصواب: (*لا حاسد الأصحاب*)

ص24: (وكلام العاقل وإن كان نزرًا *حُظوة عظيمة*،كما أن مقارفة المأثم وإن كان نزرًا مصيبة جليلة)
وفي المخطوط: (وكلام العاقل فإن كان نزرًا خطره عظيم ،كما أن مقارفة المأثم وإن كان نزرًا مصيبة جليلة)
قلت: الكلام في الموضعين لا يستقيم ، والصواب: (*وكلام الجاهل* وإن كان نزرًا *خطره عظيم* ،كما أن مقارفة المأثم وإن كان نزرًا مصيبة جليلة).

نفس الصفحة، قال: 
والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها ... والجود خامسها والصدق ساديها 
والصبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها ... واللين تاسعها *والصدق عاشيها*
والصواب: (*والرفق عاشيها*)
قلت: فكيف يكون الصدق ساديها ، ثم يقول مرة أخرى والصدق عاشيها؟!!

نفس الصفحة ، قال: (أخبرنا عمر بن عبد الله بن عمر الهجري)
الصواب: (أخبرنا عمر بن عبد الله بن عمر الهجري *أبو حفص العابد*)

في نفس الصفحة قال: (حدثنا عبدالله بن خبيق)
الصواب: (حدثنا عبدالله بن خبيق *الأنطاكي*)

ص25، قال: (*إلى ما* قد أصاب ، وما بقي من عمره *بما* فنى)
والصواب: (*بما* قد أصاب ، وما بقي من عمره *بما قد* فنى)

في نفس الصفحة،قال: (ولو أن العقل شجرة *لكانت* من أحسن الشجر ، كما أن الصبر لو كان ثمرة *لكان* من أكرم الثمر)

في نفس الصفحة، قال: (ولقد *أخبرنا* محمد...)
وفي المخطوط: (ولقد *حدثنا* محمد...)

في نفس الصفحة، قال: (حدثنا محمد بن أبي مالك *الغزي*)
والصواب: (حدثنا محمد بن أبي مالك *الغَنَوي*)

في ص26 ، قال: ( ولا يجب لمن تسمى به *أن يتدلل* إلا على من يحتمل دلاله)
وفي المخطوط: (ولا يجب لمن تسمى به *أن يتدلل لمن يتدلل* إلا على من يحتمل دلاله)

في نفس الصفحة ، قال: (تقربه إلى *ربه*)
وفي المخطوط: (تقربه إلى *باريه*)

يتابع إن شاء الله...

----------


## محمود رمضان السعيد

أستاذنا أبا الفرج؛ بارك الله فيك
ما النسخ المتوفرة لديك الآن من هذا المخطوط؟

----------


## محمداحمد الحقاني الافغاني

اين اجد النسخة المصورة ؟؟

----------


## وسام الإسلام

السلام عليكم. طبع الكتاب في الجزائر. دار الإمام مالك، بتحقيق الشيخ أبي سعيد الجزائري

----------


## شتا العربي

> السلام عليكم. طبع الكتاب في الجزائر. دار الإمام مالك، بتحقيق الشيخ أبي سعيد الجزائري


وهل لهذه الطبعة مصورة على الشبكة؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الكتاب له عدة طبعات ...
أول طبعاته طبعة الخانجي وهي قديمة جدا من 100 عام تقريبا، وعندي منها صورة ولله الحمد
والثانية -وهي المشهورة والمتداولة- طبعة محي الدين، والفقي، وحمزة، المشار إليها 
وطبعت أيضا مؤخرا بدار ابن الجوزي طبعة تجارية ولم يعتمد فيها المحقق على نسخ خطية وليس فيها أي جهد ولا عمل يذكر، 
وطبعت بدار الكتاب العربي، والعصرية، ودار الكتب ولعل ذلك تصويرعن طبعة الفقي وإخوانه
 وطبعت بوزارة الأوقاف بسوريا وهي أفضلهم لولا أن المحقق نفخ الكتاب جدا وسوده بحواش ليها من ورائها كثير فائدة، 
وطبع في مصر طبعات تجارية  منها بمكتبة فياض، ومنها بالهيئة العامة للكتاب بتحقيق مصطفى السقا، 
وله مختصر طبع بدار ابن حزم، وله تهذيب أيضا ولا أذكر الدار التي طبعته...
وحُقق بالجزائر كما أفادني بذلك بعض الأخوة ولكني نسيت المحقق، وهل طبع أم لا؛ لأن عهدي بذلك قديم
والنسخة الخطية التي عندي صورتها من معهد المخطوطات، وصورت من مكتبة خاصة وهي نفيسة جدا، إلا أن فيها اضطراب في الألواح، وتحتاج إلى ترتيب ودقة، وبمعهد المخطوطات نسخة أخرى نفيسة نسخت سنة 612هـ صورت من الرياض.
ودمت بخير  :Smile:

----------

